# Cleveland HD Locals 4-10-08



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

I told you so.... You heard it here first...

We have great news! Effective April 10, 2008, DISH Network will offer high-definition (“HD”) local network programming in the Cleveland, OH! Cleveland area customers will have the opportunity to enjoy Lost on ABC, CSI on CBS, Law and Order on NBC and American Idol on FOX in stunning HD provided by DISH Network.
In order to receive their Cleveland HD locals, qualifying customers must have a ViP-series / MPEG-4 receiver and an applicable antenna pointed to the 61.5° orbital location, and must subscribe to Cleveland locals. Please keep in mind that a $7.00/mo. HD Enabling Fee applies to each account activated with a ViP-series receiver, but will be waived on a monthly basis if the customer subscribes to a qualifying dishHDTM package.

HD local network programming available in the Cleveland, OH, DMA through DISH Network:

ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC, Channels 5200-5203


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Mr-Rick said:


> I told you so.... You heard it here first...
> 
> We have great news! Effective April 10, 2008, DISH Network will offer high-definition ("HD") local network programming in the Cleveland, OH! Cleveland area customers will have the opportunity to enjoy Lost on ABC, CSI on CBS, Law and Order on NBC and American Idol on FOX in stunning HD provided by DISH Network.
> In order to receive their Cleveland HD locals, qualifying customers must have a ViP-series / MPEG-4 receiver and an applicable antenna pointed to the 61.5° orbital location, and must subscribe to Cleveland locals. Please keep in mind that a $7.00/mo. HD Enabling Fee applies to each account activated with a ViP-series receiver, but will be waived on a monthly basis if the customer subscribes to a qualifying dishHDTM package.
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble, this was posted several days ago. Along with notice yesterday that they may be delayed till next week.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mr-Rick said:


> I told you so.... You heard it here first...


29 hours before:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=125259

But hopefully still happening ...


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> 29 hours before:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=125259
> 
> But hopefully still happening ...


Wow, that was fast. Just got the memo yesterday!


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Just got home and the Cleveland local HDs are live!!! 

Time for a lot of you to get on the horn to E* to see about getting a 61.5 dish.


----------



## Hamp89 (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe they'll light up the Toledo HD locals soon too...


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mr-Rick said:


> I told you so.... You heard it here first...
> 
> We have great news! Effective April 10, 2008, DISH Network will offer high-definition ("HD") local network programming in the Cleveland, OH! Cleveland area customers will have the opportunity to enjoy Lost on ABC, CSI on CBS, Law and Order on NBC and American Idol on FOX in stunning HD provided by DISH Network.
> In order to receive their Cleveland HD locals, qualifying customers must have a ViP-series / MPEG-4 receiver and an applicable antenna pointed to the 61.5° orbital location, and must subscribe to Cleveland locals. Please keep in mind that a $7.00/mo. HD Enabling Fee applies to each account activated with a ViP-series receiver, but will be waived on a monthly basis if the customer subscribes to a qualifying dishHDTM package.
> ...


congratulations buddy! :feelbette


----------



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry to ask this..I dont read the forums here as much as I used to..I currently have Top 250 with HD and a 622 receiver. If I have a 61.5 dish put up, will I be able to receive Cleveland HD Locals on the 622 or will I have to upgrade to a 722?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Any MPEG4/ViP receiver will be fine (211/411/612/622 or 722).


----------



## pscully (Jan 22, 2008)

I called Dish to try and get the 61.5 wing dish for free. My only choices were $59 or 24 month commitment. So much for being one of their most valued customers, I bet they say that to all the boys :eek2: 

I'll try one or two more times and perhaps get a sympathetic CSR. But if I have to pay I'd rather give $50 cash to my favorite installer, I'm afraid of comitting for another 2 years, you never know what could change in that much time.


----------



## opus223 (May 1, 2007)

I called my Dish installer who installed my 1000.2 last March. They are coming out tomorrow to put up a wing dish for 61.5 for free. I asked why it was for free (not to complain) the csr said since I already subscribe for locals and have HD service there is no charge.
Very Happy Dish Customer


----------



## pscully (Jan 22, 2008)

Just got off the phone with my third CSR/tech trying to get that pesky wing dish for free. As with the second call, got transferred to tech support. She didn't know what I was talking about, but explained in detail and made sure she understood the web site said "free" (see attachment). She follows some training script for add Local HD DMA. "OK, I'm going to have to remove your locals, they should only be gone for a day or two at most". I'm saying whoa... No Survivor or American Idol and I'll be a dead or divorced man. She tries it and it doesn't work. She's expecting it to offer a second dish install when she re-adds it. On Hold 10 minutes, she comes back with all I have to do is add a Dish 500 upgrade. OK. That will be $59.99 or 24 month comittment. Once again, whoa.... Site says free. She says it is with the 24 month comittment. I say that's not free, what else can I do, nothing! Standoff. So I say forget it, I'll find another way. In passing on hanging up I mention that on the forums, people are getting the dishes installed for free, actually free no 24 mos commit, although most are going through 2,3,4 CSR's before it happens. She say's "Oh, the other CSRs are just being nice", so I say how about you be nice. Presto - Monday install for "free". Of course I fully expect to see locals not working when I get home and either a $59 charge on my next bill or a 24 month comittment I didn't agree to.



I probably should have just paid my installer $50 under the table and been done with it. :grin:


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Has STO-HD been mirrored to 61.5 TP32 from 129yet?

According to this: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm#sports it might be, anytime but I don't see it.

Can somebody confirm that STO is included with AT100 and Cleveland locals?


----------



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

Where did the thumbnail come from..I tried checking my eligibility for Local HD..While I am eligible, The link for:

*A different and/or additional dish antenna may be required to receive your Local Network Package.
For more information, Click here. led to this:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/index.shtml


----------



## pscully (Jan 22, 2008)

Tim Lones said:


> Where did the thumbnail come from..I tried checking my eligibility for Local HD..While I am eligible, The link for:
> 
> *A different and/or additional dish antenna may be required to receive your Local Network Package.
> For more information, Click here. led to this:


 url deleted because I haven't hit 5 posts yet 

Log in at the dishnetwork site, choose My Programming, Change Programming, then Local Channels and it should be there.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

pscully said:


> Just got off the phone with my third CSR/tech trying to get that pesky wing dish for free. As with the second call, got transferred to tech support. She didn't know what I was talking about, but explained in detail and made sure she understood the web site said "free" (see attachment). She follows some training script for add Local HD DMA. "OK, I'm going to have to remove your locals, they should only be gone for a day or two at most". I'm saying whoa... No Survivor or American Idol and I'll be a dead or divorced man. She tries it and it doesn't work. She's expecting it to offer a second dish install when she re-adds it. On Hold 10 minutes, she comes back with all I have to do is add a Dish 500 upgrade. OK. That will be $59.99 or 24 month comittment. Once again, whoa.... Site says free. She says it is with the 24 month comittment. I say that's not free, what else can I do, nothing! Standoff. So I say forget it, I'll find another way. In passing on hanging up I mention that on the forums, people are getting the dishes installed for free, actually free no 24 mos commit, although most are going through 2,3,4 CSR's before it happens. She say's "Oh, the other CSRs are just being nice", so I say how about you be nice. Presto - Monday install for "free". Of course I fully expect to see locals not working when I get home and either a $59 charge on my next bill or a 24 month comittment I didn't agree to.
> 
> I probably should have just paid my installer $50 under the table and been done with it. :grin:


Wow, only $50? That's the cost of the dish and lnb alone...


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

intrac said:


> Has STO-HD been mirrored to 61.5 TP32 from 129yet?
> 
> According to this: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm#sports it might be, anytime but I don't see it.
> 
> Can somebody confirm that STO is included with AT100 and Cleveland locals?


STO is in Top 100 plus package...


----------



## danmiller3 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr-Rick said:


> I told you so.... You heard it here first...
> 
> We have great news! Effective April 10, 2008, DISH Network will offer high-definition ("HD") local network programming in the Cleveland, OH! Cleveland area customers will have the opportunity to enjoy Lost on ABC, CSI on CBS, Law and Order on NBC and American Idol on FOX in stunning HD provided by DISH Network.
> In order to receive their Cleveland HD locals, qualifying customers must have a ViP-series / MPEG-4 receiver and an applicable antenna pointed to the 61.5° orbital location, and must subscribe to Cleveland locals. Please keep in mind that a $7.00/mo. HD Enabling Fee applies to each account activated with a ViP-series receiver, but will be waived on a monthly basis if the customer subscribes to a qualifying dishHDTM package.
> ...


Called on Thursday to get this setup. Installer came on Friday and was done within 30 minutes. Hooked up a wing dish to my 500. No charge. He said it was the first he had done for the locals and they expected to have to do hundreds over the coming weeks.

I wasn't charged for the install. The tech rep I spoke with on Thursday didn't even attempt to charge me. Said there was normally a $59 fee, but she immediately went in and waived it.

The installer that came out had no idea what he was actually coming out to do. Called me on his way as the work order had no information. Once he understood, it was simple.

All four major networks come in HD now and work great...


----------

